# Enkei RS05RR Questions



## SouthBayGTI (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I’m pretty much brand new here, so please excuse the low post count. I’ve got my white MK7 GTI SE (6MT PP LP DAP) on order at my local dealership and I’m getting my first mods lined up for when I drive her off the lot.

Being a total n00b, I have some questions that I hope some of you would be willing to answer for me regarding wheel setup. My heart is pretty much set on Enkei RS05RR’s, but I don’t know what offset to order or what size (seems 18x8.5 45mm is what many specify in other threads) and what the best tire size would be. Some of my questions emerged when, after doing some searching here on the forums, I saw a post in one of the Jetta threads where a guy fitted some 18x8.5’s 45mm offset but they required fender rolling. I don’t want to have to deal with that. Do you guys know if 18x8.5 45mm will fit on our MK7 GTI w/out fender rolling? Is anybody actually running these yet?

Finally, I read somewhere that you have to order them from overseas and it takes some time to get them, approx 6-8 weeks. Is that true? Where would be the best place to order? If this is the case I want to order sooner rather than later to get the ball rolling.

I would be super thankful if anybody could provide answers or point me in the right direction.

Looking forward to years of interacting with this community once my baby lands …

Much love from SoCal! :wave: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

We do not list it as a fitment as it is a little on the aggressive side.


----------



## SouthBayGTI (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We do not list it as a fitment as it is a little on the aggressive side.


Can you explain what you mean by aggressive? As in it barely fits? Will another offset work with that wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Without some modification, it will not fit properly (sits out too far). Not to say that it cannot be done, jut be prepared for camber adjustment, possible fender liner pulling and/or fender rolling.


----------



## SouthBayGTI (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Without some modification, it will not fit properly (sits out too far). Not to say that it cannot be done, jut be prepared for camber adjustment, possible fender liner pulling and/or fender rolling.


Man that's super disappointing. I had my heart set on them :-( Do you think some kind of modification is what was done in the pics below (link: source)?

A couple more examples here and here.

Will this be the case with almost any 18x8.5" wheel? Or is the issue peculiar to this specific wheel?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

this fitment will be fine you may have to roll the tab on the front fender if there is one but 8.5 et 45 is fine Tire Rack while very good does very very safe fitment so anythgin within 10mm of the fender is aggressive to them 

if anything maybe run a 225/40 tire or if you want a little more stretch run a 215/40


----------



## SouthBayGTI (Aug 11, 2014)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> this fitment will be fine you may have to roll the tab on the front fender if there is one but 8.5 et 45 is fine Tire Rack while very good does very very safe fitment so anythgin within 10mm of the fender is aggressive to them
> 
> if anything maybe run a 225/40 tire or if you want a little more stretch run a 215/40


I do NOT want any stretch at all. What would be the correct width for 8.5?


----------



## ttccnn (Jul 29, 2014)

You can go with 235 if u want zero stretch, but 225 should still be fine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> this fitment will be fine you may have to roll the tab on the front fender if there is one but 8.5 et 45 is fine Tire Rack while very good does very very safe fitment so anythgin within 10mm of the fender is aggressive to them
> 
> if anything maybe run a 225/40 tire or if you want a little more stretch run a 215/40


Full disclosure, we are conservative, you are correct. Unfortunately, we have to be due to variations in dimensions (even between vehicles of the same make, model and year. Kind of similar to shoes in that way). What may rub under full suspension compression or lock to lock turning on one vehicle without modification may not on another.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

we have a customer running our recommend fitment of 18x8.5 +45ET V810's on a MK7 and has no reported issues. 225/40/18 tire.


----------

